# Gute Digicam?



## ByeBye 8492 (24. September 2002)

Tja ich wollte mir die hier eigentlich holen ( kostet 249 $).
Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob ich da auch ueber den LCD bildschirm suchen kann. 


Hier ist ein Link: 

http://www.fujifilm.com/JSP/fuji/ep...rent=PRODUCT_CATEGORY_499973&product=43860769 

Hier zu amazon.com: 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...2-3/ref=sr_32_3_etk-photo/002-0521400-5644808 

Was haltet ihr von der Cam?


----------



## buschi (24. September 2002)

die beiden Links sollten helfen

ciao.de 
dooyoo.de 

ist zwar das Vorgängermodell 2600, aber viel sollte sich nicht geändert haben.


----------



## highdronic (24. September 2002)

*jau..nicht schlecht !*

Jo..wie schon gesagt -> Vorgänger. Aber..sonst echt gut ! Vor allem das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist wirklich super !!! Habe irgendwo auch noch einen test von der gesehen..in einer Zeitschrift. Wenn du willst, suche ich den test nochmal raus. hat aber gut abgeschnitten. Ansonsten kann man aber auch Immer die Canon Ixus V empfehlen. Leider etwas teurer, aber macht geniale Bilder. Ich bin damit 100% zufrieden !
ciao
::high


----------



## Vitalis (24. September 2002)

Klar kannst Du mit dem LCD suchen, das kann doch jede Cam. Der eigentliche Sucher ist aber ein "normaler" Kompaktkamera-Sucher.

Hm, ich würd etwas mehr Geld ausgeben und mir die Canon PowerShot A40 holen: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonPowerShotA40.asp (für rund 330€)

Da gibt es einiges mehr an Möglichkeiten, z.B. längere Belichtungszeit, größere Blendenöffnung, längere Laufzeit weil 4 statt 2 Akkus, erwiesene hohe Bildqualität usw usw. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie klein die Finepix ist und wenn es Dir darauf ankommt, dann vergiß was ich geschrieben hab 
Ich weiß ich wiederhol mich... 

Hm, gibt's die 2650 nur in den USA? Ich find die nirgens sonst..


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (27. September 2002)

Also ich habe mir jetzt die Nikon Coolpix 2500 geholt, sah cooler aus und ist in der Pc-Welt hitliste 1( Bildqualitaet 1.0) , die Canon nur 5( Bildqualitaet: 1.3).

Ich denke mal damit habe ich eine ganz gute Wahl getroffen oder?


----------

